# Elsewhere's Guinea Pig Journal



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

My other journal is already full of pages and topics, so I thought I would start a thread about the guinea pigs I will (hopefully) soon be getting! I'm pretty sure it's happening, just awaiting the 'official go ahead' in about three weeks from now.

I'll be rescuing two incredibly adorable male guinea pigs, pics to come later, whose names I do not yet know. I may rename them, depending on what they are and what the rescue owner says about it, but they are just adorable! I would post pics here, but they aren't mine and I don't want to put them up without permission.

I'll he housing them in a C&C cage, two by four grids, hopefully with a little loft, depending on how many grids I end up getting. They bedding will be newspaper, covered in kiln dried pine, with sections covered in hay, if not all of it, depending on how much I get. I'll have igloos for hiding and some kind of chewing hide as well. 

I'm so excited about this! If anyone has any kind of advice, tell me everything you know!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

So I officially have two guinea pigs on reserve from a rescue! I'll be getting them three weeks from yesterday. One is a Peruvian with light and dark bright fur, and his name will be Wilfred. The other is white with brown over his eyes, short fur, and his will be Percival, or Percy. I'm considering a third one as well.

Someone has an ad in Kijiji about five or six guinea pigs they found abandoned on a street corner, in -20 weather. They took them in and are taking great care of them, so I've offered to take in a male for them, if there are any. I would be willing to make a bigger cage for this guy, since he's had such a hard life. I really hope it all works out!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats! So glad its working out. Can't wait to see pics of your set up and piggies


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Quinn! I still haven't gotten the piggies, two weeks from this Sunday! Woohoo! I can't wait to get them! I'm not getting a third one, as far as I know, but I haven't seen any of the other pigs yet, haha! All that there is to update for now!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

My mum has officially approved of the piggies! I can't wait to get them in a couple of weeks!

Wilfred:

















Percival:


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Today I ordered the cage part of the C&C, and it should be here in 10-16 days! Woohoo! Hopefully ten rather than sixteen. It was pricey, eighty bucks, but ordering it from the states would have cost me about forty bucks plus provincial tax, HST, shipping fees, delivery fees AND border fees. Yeah. How about no?  So instead it's coming from Home Depot online, apparently not in the store at all. Only eight bucks extra for shipping, so it isn't that bad.

I'm hoping next weeks I can get out to buy the shavings and the hay for the little guys. I can't get the coroplast until I get the cage, though, because I still don't have exact measurements and can't be sure of cage size.

Anyways, exciting stuff going on, and I can't wait to get all of this rolling!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Went out and bought them some food today, along with one water bottle, some eating bowls and some cable ties for the cage. Calling about bedding to a farm supply store soon! Can't wait for the Sunday after next!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

The boys are doing well according to the rescue woman, and I can't wait for more pics! I've decided to go with a fleece bedding rather than pine shavings. It'll be much easier and cost effect cleaning wise. Hopefully those cage parts come in soon!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Aww congrats, they are super cute!


----------



## MarcyT (Oct 21, 2013)

Congratulations! They are soooo adorable! They are lucky to have such a good piggie owner.  Wilfred looks a lot like my first piggie.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks, guys! Well then your first piggy must have been super cute, Marcy!

The rescue owner says the boys are doing great! I went out and got a dustpan for the cage for sweeping hay, and I can't wait for the pigs go get here!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been asked by the rescue lady to take a third piggy, since the cage can now be a 2x5 with a 2x2 loft, and I said sure. She's trying out different pigs with my boys to see who will work! Yay!

I'm currently wicking the fleece. It's on the... fourth? Yes, fourth attempt in the wash. Hoping this time works! If it doesn't after next wash I'll need some new strategies >.<


----------



## MarcyT (Oct 21, 2013)

That's so awesome! Congrats on piggy #3!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

So piggy number three won't be happening. I'm not very upset, since I'll be getting Will and Percy on Saturday! Eeeee! I can't wait! All I need is for my grids to get here, they're due Thursday, and to get my Coroplast either tomorrow or Friday. My mum wants the cage off of the ground so my pets can come in my room, so we're using apple crates to elevate it with a door over top. If we can't find an old door that's big enough, we'll just use the crates.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Guess what? I'm guinea pig less. The woman backed out of the rescue and won't let me have the boys. She's adamant on it, so I'm pretty mad. My dad actually went online (shocking, since he didn't even want me to get them) and found a woman selling some babies. I'm getting two tomorrow! Eee! Two little fluffy as ever boys! I'm naming them Gilbert and Morticai after a long while of consideration. I can't wait until tomorrow!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Mordecai and Gilbert are here! I'll post pics when my computer starts working again!


----------



## MarcyT (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that you're not getting the guys, but congratulations on the babies. Baby piggies are a ton of fun! Make sure to give them plenty of interaction with you. If they're anything like my babies, they'll love it (and always love you for it). I love their names!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Marcy! It's been hard for me to put them down, haha! They'll be out for free time soon  So I introduced them to my two cats and two dogs, so they would understand what they are and stop freaking out. Both cats love them, they were licking in a friendly cleaning way and were pretty chill. Both are lazy butts, so it isn't surprising. One dog was great, gave Gilbert a lick and Mordecai a sniff and then just laid down and watched them. The other one... not so much. I was worried about her, as she's our mouser and, um, takes care of the mice, and she saw them as a snack. She wasn't allowed to sniff, even, just looking from afar was enough to get her hunting instinct going. She won't be allowed near them, but I think under heavy supervision the other three will be okay  

Both piggy boys are living up to their species name and eating like nuts! Not drinking too much while I was around, but this morning water was missing from the bottles, which I take as a good sign! Pics soon, I promise! I'll try and figure out how to make it work, you guys need to see them!


----------



## MarcyT (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm glad your cats love them so much! Hopefully all the animals will get along/leave each other alone. My dog will have nothing to do with mine. (I'm convinced he's afraid of them.) I can't wait to see pictures!


----------

